# Murray Woods Tractor



## gearheadmike (Nov 13, 2011)

Well i got a older 11hp murray tractor that im going to use to mess in the woods with i got land with water/mud/rock and trees lol. Right now tractor is stock. 
Im going to upgrade/add some things to it to be ready to use it plans are---

-clean carb on it
-upgrade from motorcycle to regular tractor battery
-add a stack and snorkel to it
- rework front axle to get more travel from it
-might put a winch on it
-upgrade rear tires with AG or Atv tires and front with a skinny taller tire
thats it for know ill keep updating this


----------



## gearheadmike (Nov 13, 2011)

Messed with the muffler seperated it pulled the baffel out and put back on a bit louder now  Went out messed in the mud and the tires SUCK haha deff got to change and noticed front axle has like no angle so deff some work needed. some pics from out back.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

gearheadmike said:


> Messed with the muffler seperated it pulled the baffel out and put back on a bit louder now  Went out messed in the mud and the tires SUCK haha deff got to change and noticed front axle has like no angle so deff some work needed. some pics from out back.


 YOU need a verry agressive pair of CHAINS!! Make them out of spare LOG chains!
That is some really soft ground! You're not related to my friend Randy, are you?
He pushed things past their limits too.


----------



## dhochst (May 21, 2007)

okay, so in the very first pic- isn't that an ATV behind your Murray tractor?? if so, why do you need the Murray? lol.


----------



## gearheadmike (Nov 13, 2011)

im going to look for a set of AG tires or a set of good atv tires as ill be on a lot of diff stuff as dirt/mud/rocks/snow/woods/ect and lol. 


And yes thats a atv prob is its my dads lol ive pulled that out of a mud hole with my winch on my old jacobson rider god i miss that kohler motor and hydrolic drive tough that was one tough SOAB! lol


----------



## gearheadmike (Nov 13, 2011)

Was bored so put a stack on her sounds good but its only temp to flimsy so ill be adding threaded water pipe from motor to 90 bend stright up with the good ole flipper


----------



## gearheadmike (Nov 13, 2011)

well rode the murray abit more today and its running a little off and when i reved it up a bit for a second i swear i heard a rod noise mg: so i checked my oil and it was a little low but not bad but its grayish black and thin so. Idk if its from oil or maybe not enough back pressure from the exhaust.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats not a murray- thats an MTD actually ... for hardcore offroad, id swap a 5-6 speed trans from a murray in it , looks for some ATV tires for the traction.


----------



## gearheadmike (Nov 13, 2011)

haha my bad just been looking at a murray im trying to get for awhile lol, and this does have a 5 speed trans wich brings up my other subject lol


----------



## gearheadmike (Nov 13, 2011)

ok i was out back and rememberd i had a hydo-gear transaxle i was told by the guy i got it from it was new to replace his,but never used it. Are these any good or no? its the 314-0510 model i like it cause it has the key way axle wich most my extra big tire and wheel out back are. i seen in another tractor fourm that these are good for light duty but not for hard use?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

MTD's transmission is actually in a stacked 'variable pulley' just in front of the seat in the chassis- the transaxle is a 1:1 unit for forward/neutral/reverse only.

MTD's standard transaxles are basically stuck with the stock rear rims- due to the mounting setup ( round axle with a flat machined in both the axle and rim) - with a standard trans , you have more variety of different rims/tire sizes ( can mount hubs for bolt on wheels).

The hydro unit could be adapted, altho youd need all the linkages as well for it to operate correctly - hydros cant be altered ( pulleys) or theyd self destruct- manual transmissions are just easier to adapt with the keyways.

It depends what type of trans you pick, some are too light for hard use, some will be more then enough.

My agway uses a manual 3 speed - id have to look at the model numbers - its a beefy trans that uses gear oil - its good for power/climbing , just terrible on speed- which is all right in my case. Ive used and abuse the agway for the last 5 years , its held up well even being submerged in mud/water - traction ( tires) were its only downfall.


----------



## gearheadmike (Nov 13, 2011)

well i decided to stay with the stock 5speed trans just going to weld it posi,as i seen how to do it the right way. I was thinking if i could find a broken 5/6 speed with the key way and just swap axels into mine.


----------

